# Thông Tin Chương Trình "hóa Đơn May Mắn" Mà Trường Giang Đang Làm Host



## NIM19062707 (24 Tháng sáu 2015)

Có ai xem gameshow "Hóa Đơn May Mắn" của Trường Giang dẫn chưa, cho mình xin vài phản hồi với, tại sắp tới chồng mình tính đăng ký thi chương trình đó, mà nói thật mình chưa biết rõ lắm về quy trình thi và làm sao để đạt giải (giải nhất càng tốt ), bạn nào tham gia rồi chia sẻ cho mình với!


----------



## thaohuynh (24 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hỏi đúng lúc luôn, mình mới tham gia chương trình Hóa Đơn May Mắn tuần trước nè. Chương trình sôi động và vui lắm bạn ơi! Có Trường Giang và Hoàng Phi dẫn, hai bạn đó làm MC thông minh và hài cực kì luôn. Xem ở trường quay mới thấy hết được cái không khí hơi "điên điên" của người chơi, khán giả và MC =))


----------



## NIM19062707 (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

Uả, sao đăng hôm qua giờ mà mới có 1-2 mẹ feedback vậy, hic, chết em rồi, các mẹ ơi bơi vào giúp em với nào... em cần thông tin gấp, gấp lắm...


----------



## thaohuynh (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> Uả, sao đăng hôm qua giờ mà mới có 1-2 mẹ feedback vậy, hic, chết em rồi, các mẹ ơi bơi vào giúp em với nào... em cần thông tin gấp, gấp lắm...


mẹ NIM bình tĩnh nha, muốn tham gia thì phải đăng kí ở form đàng hoàng


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

lần đầu em biết đó, có chương trình này nữa hả?


----------



## NIM19062707 (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> mẹ NIM bình tĩnh nha, muốn tham gia thì phải đăng kí ở form đàng hoàng


Form gì mẹ thaohuynh ơi ?


----------



## thaohuynh (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mẹ NIM vào trang web hóa đơn may mắn rồi tự tải form, vào phần đăng kí đó


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

giải thưởng hấp dẫn ko các mẹ, với lại thể lệ như thế nào?


----------



## NIM19062707 (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> Mẹ NIM vào trang web hóa đơn may mắn rồi tự tải form, vào phần đăng kí đó



Mẹ thaohuynh cho mẹ NIM xin luôn link đăng ký được không vậy?


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> lần đầu em biết đó, có chương trình này nữa hả?


cái này coi cũng vui lắm, tối 19h cứ bật VTV9 lên coi là biết ngay thôi à


----------



## NIM19062707 (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> Mẹ NIM vào trang web hóa đơn may mắn rồi tự tải form, vào phần đăng kí đó


mẹ thaohuynh ơi, chưa trả lời mẹ NIM nhé, pls help


----------



## thaohuynh (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> mẹ thaohuynh ơi, chưa trả lời mẹ NIM nhé, pls help


Mẹ NIM cứ search gg ra liền, hóa đơn may mắn rồi chọn mục đăng kí


----------



## NIM19062707 (3 Tháng bảy 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> cái này coi cũng vui lắm, tối 19h cứ bật VTV9 lên coi là biết ngay thôi à


Mifa có biết link đăng ký không?[DOUBLEPOST=1435883362][/DOUBLEPOST]





thaohuynh đã viết:


> Mẹ NIM cứ search gg ra liền, hóa đơn may mắn rồi chọn mục đăng kí


ah, thấy rồi. thank mẹ thaohuynh nhé


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (3 Tháng bảy 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> cái này coi cũng vui lắm, tối 19h cứ bật VTV9 lên coi là biết ngay thôi à


19h tối thứ mấy bạn?


----------



## thaohuynh (3 Tháng bảy 2015)

Nguyễn Thị Minh đã viết:


> 19h tối thứ mấy bạn?


Tối chủ nhật có đó, chương trình còn có những người nổi tiếng nữa, hôm trước có ca sĩ Hải Yến, Kasim Hoàng Vũ,...


----------



## NIM19062707 (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> Mẹ thaohuynh cho mẹ NIM xin luôn link đăng ký được không vậy?


 
ALO?


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (8 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> Tối chủ nhật có đó, chương trình còn có những người nổi tiếng nữa, hôm trước có ca sĩ Hải Yến, Kasim Hoàng Vũ,...


Cảm ơn mẹ thaohuynh. Mà cho mình hỏi thêm, ngoài Kasim Hoàng Vũ và Hải Yến ra còn ca sỹ nào hot hot tham gia nữa không vậy


----------



## thaohuynh (9 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> ALO?


cứ vào như hướng dẫn là được, search gg ra liền mà


----------



## mifa (9 Tháng bảy 2015)

ChauChi đã viết:


> em thấy trường giang làm MC không được duyên cho lắm, coi hơi nhảm nhảm


Trời ơi, coi giải trí được rồi, Trường Giang làm MC như vậy mình thấy phù hợp vì đã có Hoàng Phi chuyên nghiệp rồi


----------



## NIM19062707 (10 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> giải thưởng hấp dẫn ko các mẹ, với lại thể lệ như thế nào?


Giải thưởng nghe đâu là 20 triệu đấy mẹ hung.thao


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (11 Tháng bảy 2015)

Có 20 triệu chứ mấy hả ???


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> Giải thưởng nghe đâu là 20 triệu đấy mẹ hung.thao


Đúng rồi 20 triệu đó mẹ NIM, với lại nghe đâu còn được trả hết hóa đơn luôn - trọn gói đấy.[DOUBLEPOST=1436937165][/DOUBLEPOST]Mới check thông tin trên website HĐMM


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

Hôm bữa coi có cả Hariwon nữa đó, chương trình cũng hút


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

chisaicoi đã viết:


> lần đầu em biết đó, có chương trình này nữa hả?


Bạn này hỏi y chang mình, xem lại mấy comment trước là biết ctr đó bạn


----------



## thaohuynh (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

chisaicoi đã viết:


> lần đầu em biết đó, có chương trình này nữa hả?


có chứ, chương trình này mua bản quyền của Mỹ, nghe cái tên là thấy khác biệt rồi, mỗi người sẽ có 1 hóa, mỗi hóa đơn là một câu chuyện, BTC dựa vào câu chuyện đó để chọn người tham gia ở trường quay ak


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> có chứ, chương trình này mua bản quyền của Mỹ, nghe cái tên là thấy khác biệt rồi, mỗi người sẽ có 1 hóa, mỗi hóa đơn là một câu chuyện, BTC dựa vào câu chuyện đó để chọn người tham gia ở trường quay ak


Uả tên gốc tiếng anh của chương trình này là gì bạn, sao dịch sang tiếng Việt là HĐMM, có phải tên tiếng anh là "lucky bill" không vậy?


----------



## thaohuynh (18 Tháng bảy 2015)

Nguyễn Thị Minh đã viết:


> Uả tên gốc tiếng anh của chương trình này là gì bạn, sao dịch sang tiếng Việt là HĐMM, có phải tên tiếng anh là "lucky bill" không vậy?


ừ đúng rồi, mà thắc mắc làm cái gì, ở VN nó được Việt hóa rồi


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (18 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> ừ đúng rồi, mà thắc mắc làm cái gì, ở VN nó được Việt hóa rồi


nói rõ hơn về chương trình giùm em với, em chưa hiểu lắm sao mà chương trình trả hóa đơn cho mình được?


----------



## NIM19062707 (18 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> nói rõ hơn về chương trình giùm em với, em chưa hiểu lắm sao mà chương trình trả hóa đơn cho mình được?


Tham gia thi mới được trả hóa đơn đó bạn, mà không phải được trả liền 100% đây, phải chơi vượt qua nhiều thử thách mới được đó


----------



## NIM19062707 (20 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> ừ đúng rồi, mà thắc mắc làm cái gì, ở VN nó được Việt hóa rồi


Trời, trời người ta không biết thì người ta mới thắc mắc chứ bạn, nói gì nghe kì kì thế


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (20 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> Tham gia thi mới được trả hóa đơn đó bạn, mà không phải được trả liền 100% đây, phải chơi vượt qua nhiều thử thách mới được đó


cái vòng warm up mình chưa hiểu, khi MC đọc câu hỏi rồi giơ tay là được chọn tham gia trả lời đúng không? sau khi trả lời xong sao ko thấy dc vào vòng tiếp theo?


----------



## thaohuynh (20 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> cái vòng warm up mình chưa hiểu, khi MC đọc câu hỏi rồi giơ tay là được chọn tham gia trả lời đúng không? sau khi trả lời xong sao ko thấy dc vào vòng tiếp theo?


vòng 2 là những bạn nộp đơn đăng kí có câu chuyện thú vị nhất mới được tham gia nhe


----------



## mifa (20 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> nói rõ hơn về chương trình giùm em với, em chưa hiểu lắm sao mà chương trình trả hóa đơn cho mình được?


tốt nhất là bật TV lúc 20h ở VTV9 ra coi là hiểu hết đó bạn


----------



## NIM19062707 (21 Tháng bảy 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> tốt nhất là bật TV lúc 20h ở VTV9 ra coi là hiểu hết đó bạn


Sao không cho người ta biết là thứ mấy bạn, nói giờ với kênh mà không nói thứ ngày chắc mọi người ngày nào cũng V9 20h quá )


----------



## mifa (21 Tháng bảy 2015)

NIM19062707 đã viết:


> Sao không cho người ta biết là thứ mấy bạn, nói giờ với kênh mà không nói thứ ngày chắc mọi người ngày nào cũng V9 20h quá )


Chủ nhật nhe


----------



## NIM19062707 (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Chủ nhật nhe


Uả, không phải thứ 7 ah, cứ tưởng là thứ 7 chứ


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> vòng 2 là những bạn nộp đơn đăng kí có câu chuyện thú vị nhất mới được tham gia nhe


vậy là phải có dc 1 câu chuyện ý nghĩa thú vị mới dc vào vòng 2 thì mới có cơ hội vào chung kết và giựt giải


----------



## thaohuynh (27 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> vậy là phải có dc 1 câu chuyện ý nghĩa thú vị mới dc vào vòng 2 thì mới có cơ hội vào chung kết và giựt giải


đúng rồi đó, mà bạn phải vượt qua thử thách và giỏi nhất mới qua được vòng tiếp, nhiều trò thú vị lắm


----------



## NIM19062707 (28 Tháng bảy 2015)

truongthinhung.thao đã viết:


> vậy là phải có dc 1 câu chuyện ý nghĩa thú vị mới dc vào vòng 2 thì mới có cơ hội vào chung kết và giựt giải


Vậy là casting trước à, không phải lựa chọn tự nhiên?


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

Có gì là tự nhiên đâu bạn, mấy chương trình truyền hình chương trình nào mà chả dàn dựng )


----------



## thaohuynh (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> đúng rồi đó, mà bạn phải vượt qua thử thách và giỏi nhất mới qua được vòng tiếp, nhiều trò thú vị lắm


Nhiều thử thách thấy dễ lắm, không biết mình mà đi thì gặp hên như vậy khong nữa


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> đúng rồi đó, mà bạn phải vượt qua thử thách và giỏi nhất mới qua được vòng tiếp, nhiều trò thú vị lắm


Tks mẹ nha


----------



## truongthinhung.thao (31 Tháng bảy 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> tốt nhất là bật TV lúc 20h ở VTV9 ra coi là hiểu hết đó bạn


nhiều khi cũng lubu, để tuần này em xem rồi đăng kí với mấy mẹ cho zui


----------



## thaohuynh (31 Tháng bảy 2015)

trên fanpage của HDMM coi hình Trường Giang cười bể bụng luôn, hài thật


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (1 Tháng tám 2015)

thaohuynh đã viết:


> trên fanpage của HDMM coi hình Trường Giang cười bể bụng luôn, hài thật


Đâu, cho mình xin link fanpage đi


----------



## mifa (3 Tháng tám 2015)

Lên google search đi bạn đầy ra à.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Minh (5 Tháng tám 2015)

search rồi nhưng không thấy bạn ah


----------

